# Veritas small plow.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I ordered one. . 

I literally sat all morning trying to talk myself out of ordering this plane, but in the end I pulled the trigger. It's a lot of money for a tool that does one thing, but I considered the availability of a functioning vintage version and the prices I've seen of them. For what I'd save going vintage I'd lose trying to find parts. In my part of the country there seems to be a limited amount of plane resources around, especially for joinery planes. I am excited to get it. The tipping point for me was reading that Lee Valley and Veritas is developing other irons for the plane to expand its capabilities. Look forward to seeing what they come up with.

Anyone else have one of these? I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd love to see a review when it arrives. It looks stylish, although the handles seem a bit chunky. 
Interesting on the price comparison - yes it's hard to find a combo plane complete with all the parts for a reasonable price, and building one a cutter at a time can be cost prohibitive. But were you just comparing it to a stanley 45 or 55? Because this is more like a #50 and here is a very nice #50 on fleabay with 17 cutters and fence for less than $100 shipped from England - it's item # 310372135552

[email protected], now I'm thinking I've got some money stashed in the paypal account and the last thing I need is another combo plane but it's calling me. Just gotta keep telling myself:

Must
Avoid
Fleabay


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

No, I was looking at 50's Record 043, 044, 46's, and 45's. No 55's. I'm not real patient unfortunately and I usually filter out (except on record searches) overseas stuff b/c of shipping costs. Missed that #50 that you are talking about. Now I don't want to know, lol. 

A question if anyone has one of the Veritas, do you know if the 6" arms for the skew rabbet are useable on the plow to increase capacity?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

She arrived yesterday by UPS. I only had about 20 minutes to unbox it and play around with it. It has beautiful fit and finish. I rather like the handle so far. The irons were flat and sharp. I could see no light between their backs and my straight edge. They cut nice thick curls of red oak without honing. I will hone them tomorrow probably. I need to build a box to hold the irons so they are safe and don't get lost. I want to use it for awhile before I grade it, but everything on it out of the box looks top notch as one would expect.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet. It's nice they send the irons sharp. Can't wait for a full in-depth review.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm still playing with this tool but I did email Lee Valley today. I saw they had 6" rods for the skew rabbet that looked like this planes rods so I asked if they were interchangeable. They answered within an hour. They said they were interchangeable on the newer small plows but not the older ones as the rods were fixed in the older ones. They said they actually had to check first before answering. How good is that service? I ordered the 6" rods and a dual marking gauge today from them. I also honed up the irons and they slice through oak and walnut like butter. I've never enjoyed grooving more.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea, LV hasn't forgotten what customer service is yet. But what kind of project do you plan on putting grooves so far from the edge?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

joesbucketorust said:


> Yea, LV hasn't forgotten what customer service is yet. But what kind of project do you plan on putting grooves so far from the edge?


An excellent question! I have no idea. But I know this, the law of workshop probability is that if I don't have them I will need them. I was going to order a marking gauge anyways so I figured I'd just drop 11 on the rods and not have to pay more shipping later.


----------

